# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Telefona Smart me ekran te madh nen 200$

## benseven11

1.Asus ZenFone 2,5.5-inch  (16 GB, 2 GB of RAM)$199

---
2.BLU Studio X Plus,5.5 inch(8 GB,1 GB of RAM)$135

---
3.Lenovo K3 Note(16 GB, 2 GB of RAM)$170 unlocked

----------


## benseven11

4.Lenovo S930,6-inch  (8 GB,1 GB of RAM)$121
Pllake e holle,shume impresiv

---
5.Nokia Lumia 1320,6 inch i gjate(8 GB,1 GB of RAM) $187 ne Amazon

---
6. ZTE Grand Max+,6 inch i gjate(16 GB, 2 GB of RAM) $170

----------


## benseven11

7.Blu life 8 XL, $129

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kto cmime jane vetem per ne SHBA?

----------


## benseven11

Cmime si keto i ke ne Amazon? Mund te porositen edhe nga Europa.
Per rastet kur blen telefon te faqja e Amazonit te Amerikes nga Europa,duhet pare te faqja e Amazonit
per telefona qe kane ne titull unlocked.Telefonat qe jane bere unlock,dmth shiten si unlock,mund te punojne
me operatore/kompani telefonike te Europes.
Nje model unlocked
BLU Studio 6.0 HD Smartphone - Unlocked -...shitet ne Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PYWQAJY?psc=1

---

-----
Cfaredo telefoni qe te blesh ble gjithmone telefon Unlocked.Ne kete rast telefonin mund ta perdoresh
edhe ne shtete te tjera me rrjete telefonike te tjera.Psh mund te perdoresh karte sim Att,karte sim Tmobile
karte sim Sprint,karte Vodafone,karte cricket etj.
Telefonat smart qe nuk jane te cbllokuar,jane lock ato punojne vetem me nje rrjet/kompani telefonike.
psh ke blere ne dyqan nje telefon dhe karta sim qe telefoni ka brenda eshte T mobile.
Ne reklamen e telefonit nuk thuhet qe eshte unlocked,perderisa nuk thuhet ne reklame unlocked, kjo do te thote
qe telefoni eshte locked,punon vetem me nje rrjet , me vetem nje kompani telefonike,ne kete rast rrjetin e kartes sim qe eshte instaluar.
nqs karta sim e instaluar eshte T mobile atehere telefoni punon vetem me kompanine T mobile.Nqs do i futesh telefonit nje karte tjeter 
Sim psh Vodafone Sim karte,telefoni nuk do punoje.
Per ta bere qe karta e re sim te punoje me telefonin,telefoni duhet bere unlock ne fillim,pastaj i futet karta sim e re.
Ne dyqanet e telefonave behen unlock telefona.Cmimi mund te shkoje diku 30 euro ne europe.
Nqs blen tel ne dyqan gjithmone syno per telefona qe jane bere unlock nga fabrika dhe sdo kesh problem e perdor ne cdo shtet dhe mund te futesh
karta sim nga kompani telefonike te ndryshme dhe telefoni do punoje ne rregull.Ndrrimi i Sim kartes zakonisht vjen me nje numer telefoni.
Cdo sim karte qe blen ka te caktuar nga kompania telefonike nje numer telefoni.Kur kjo karte instalohet ne telefon atehere telefoni merr ate numer te ri
te sim kartes qe fute.
Operatoret ne Amerike Europe etj ndahen ne dy grupe te medha 
operatore GSM dhe operatore CDMA
Nje liste e operatoreve GSM sipas shteteve
http://phone-solutions.pavemyway.com...ators-List.php
Nje liste operatoresh CDMA sipas shteteve
http://phone-solutions.pavemyway.com...ators-List.php
Nqs telefoni qe do blesh eshte kompatibel me rrjetet GSM(2G) protokoll zakonisht keto lloj telefonash nuk punojne me rrjetet/operatore
CDMA sepse telefoni nuk ka chip elektronik qe te njohe dhe lexoje operatore CDMA
Megjithate telefona te rinj GSM njohin rrjetet 2G,3G dhe 4G LTE
Cdo telefon GSM ne Europe mund te punoje me  rrjetin telefonik Vodafone ne Shqiperi sepse rrjeti Vodafonit ne Shqiperi eshte rrjet GSM.
Gjithmone blej telefon GSM nqs don ta perdoresh edhe ne Shqiperi.
Nqs telefoni ka chip dhe njeh rrjetet CDMA atehere ky telefon mund te punoje me rrjetet Sprint,Verizon dhe gjithe kompanite qe ke te lista ne linkun me lart per CDMA.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Shume flm per infot benseven. Me duheshin vertete.

----------


## benseven11

Lenovo VIBE X S960 120$ ne Amazon

----------


## roni_s

Flm benseven, je i madh 

cilin ma kishe rekamondu  :buzeqeshje:

----------

